# bachman digital commander



## buffalowings (Aug 29, 2011)

hello, I've been looking at starter sets for a bit last evening, would this be a good buy? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-HO...l_RR_Trains&hash=item45fcb4781d#ht_638wt_1396

thanks!

james


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a very small but not too bad of a starter set. It will get you started but you will quickly out grow the EZ DCC as it is a very limited controller.
Bachmann track is a little pricey but easy to use.
It does come with a true DCC set of engines and that IMHO is worth the money.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Not a bad DCC starter set, but you're very limited to what it will do and you'll outgrow it just like NIMT said. I also agree with what he said about the track, it's pricey.... I'll have over $1200 in track alone. I wish I had gone with Atlas or something else.

A small step up that's an improvement from the one you posted is the Dynamis. I have one, but plan to upgrade down the road. It does a lot, but I hate how the range is randomly lost, especially when cars or engines block the signal. I'm trying mine now about 1' higher then the table to see if that helps. If it does, I'll have to build a building or shelf for it.. It's anywhere from $150-$250, depending on where you find it.


----------



## buffalowings (Aug 29, 2011)

I was interested in the set mainly because it included two DCC equipped trains along with a assortment of rolling stock, I'm not too interested in the track though due to the price and the nonremovable plastic ballast and the inability to use flex track. I didn't realize the DCC would be so quickly outgrown though, if so, would it make more sense to buy a atlas trainman set instead? since the track, train and rolling stock would be used down the line

edit: quick question, which train/rolling stock set is more reliable/oh higher quality? 

thanks again


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the digital set as stated is not something to brag about. the moment you get a bit more serious its limitations will be dramatic. the decoder in the loco is the most basic one. quality of bachmans (non spectrum) engines and rolling stock in general, while acceptable still not something special, both in level of detail or performance.

i would drop the set route completely and just get individual items as desired.


ADD:
for better quality look into bachman spectrum line (but only the recent), athearn (perhaps even genesis if budget allows), proto 2000, kato, atlas master. just to name a few, more exist


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That's tough to say, most sets have the lower end cars so your almost better to just buy the cars you want and not the set for the cars.
I bought a Atlas trainman set a few years ago for my son and it wasn't too bad!
If you can find a Atlas silver or gold set that would be a top of the line set!


----------

